#ubuntu-directory 2007-05-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
<wasabi> hi strangers.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
#ubuntu-directory 2007-05-23
<Honolulu>  can anyone offer some guidance on setting up VM Tools in 7.04 server?
#ubuntu-directory 2007-05-24
<slackwarelife> Hi, some of you have used  PDC-Client-0.9 file ???
<Burgundavia> ?
<slackwarelife> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DomainAuthenticationUtility (the link of this files)
<slackwarelife> section --> Client Configuration
<slackwarelife> it does not works well
<Burgundavia> that is ancient
<Burgundavia> you want ajmitch's authtool
<slackwarelife> authtool does not work well too
<slackwarelife> the problem is how pam files are configured
<slackwarelife> common-auth has a sufficient request directive about pam_unix.so after sufficient directive about pam_ldap.so
<slackwarelife> sorry
<slackwarelife> common-auth has a request directive about pam_unix.so after sufficient directive about pam_ldap.so
<Burgundavia> you need unix, in case your ldap stuff fails
<slackwarelife> but it block dbus daemon
<slackwarelife> there is a discussion on dbus mail list
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> that would be a dbus bug
<slackwarelife> about this problem
<slackwarelife> but if you set sufficient all directive
<slackwarelife> there is no problem
<slackwarelife> I do it in my enterprise
<slackwarelife> another problem is the gnome-screensaver block
<slackwarelife> if you use the directive required
<slackwarelife> when you block the screensever
<slackwarelife> you are not able to sblock it
<slackwarelife> I try
<slackwarelife> I'm part of admins group of AD in bank
<Burgundavia> ahh
<slackwarelife> and we try to configure ubuntu like our windows machines
<slackwarelife> but the are many differences
<slackwarelife> first in windows we are able to select the domain in login phase
<slackwarelife> we have 20 domain
<slackwarelife> in ubuntu we must insert @domainname after userid
<slackwarelife> this is not some easer for user
<slackwarelife> second, in ubuntu don't work the pam_ldap remember option
<slackwarelife> we need users don't be able to use the some password for 30/40
<slackwarelife> I try some how-to, but the file /etc/security/opasswd does not change
<slackwarelife> third. We need manager the password expiration by AD
<slackwarelife> but in ubuntu we don't recive any message at the time
<slackwarelife> in windows we recive the message about the axpiration
<wasabi> Yes, i believe we know all about all of that.
<slackwarelife> We need users are not able to disable the screensaver block (in bank when user is not using the pc we need the screen will block)
<slackwarelife> wasabi: ok you know
<wasabi> I have the same issues you do, for the most part.
<wasabi> For disabling the screensaver at least, you can use various gconf mandatory settings to do it.
<wasabi> disabling that disabling, that is.
<slackwarelife> wasabi: ok
<slackwarelife> but I don't want disable sreensaver, I want the user are not able to disable it
<wasabi> I know. That's what I meant.
<wasabi> You can use gconf mandatory settings to lock the option to enabled.
<slackwarelife> ok i see /etc/gconf dir right ???
<slackwarelife> other problems we found when we try to change the passowrd using gnome-about-me
<wasabi> station-1:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory
<wasabi> i'm not sure how you edit that actually
<slackwarelife> ok. I see the file. I see tre structure. I try.                        We are not able to change passowrd for local and ldap. We are able to change only for local or only for LDAP
<slackwarelife> my pam file are the same using in suse/novell client
<slackwarelife> this configuration solve many problem about dbus and gnome-screensaver
<wasabi> file a bug? :0
<slackwarelife> ?
<wasabi> Problems that you have, you should file bugs.
<slackwarelife> I don't thinj, the novell documentation has many lines about this
<slackwarelife> thinj --> think
<slackwarelife> I read in this how-to about the dbus problem
<slackwarelife> and in dbus mail list
<slackwarelife> i have recived a precision istruction in how I can change the dbus file config to use the pam file i optain using authtool
<slackwarelife> the problem is /var/run/console/your_user file
<slackwarelife> if you use the pam file make from authtool, this file is not make in phase of login, so dbus and hal stop.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
(slackwarelife/#ubuntu-directory) Do you want to know other problems ???
<slackwarelife> wasabi: have you done some other tests
<wasabi> such as?
<wasabi> Ubuntu just doesn't have that great of level of directory support yet.
